# Review Giúp Em Ứng Dụng Tư Vấn Miễn Phí Của Shema



## trangdangPETA (15 Tháng ba 2016)

Chị em nhà mình có ai từng đặt câu hỏi bên app tư vấn sức khỏe "Hỏi đáp bướm hoa" của Shema chưa? Cho em hỏi một chút vs. Nếu mình gửi câu hỏi, nó có hiện lên trên fb của mình k? Chứ em thấy mình phải kết nối vs tk fb mà. Huhu. Em đang có nhiều vấn đề khó nói muốn tư vấn mà sợ nó hiện lên fb. ( Mà bs tư vấn có uy tín k? Tại nghe tên bv em thấy lạ lạ.
Cảm ơn nhà mình trước.


----------



## pig.eyes93 (18 Tháng ba 2016)

Tra dùm bạn ở gg, nó ra tin về cái bv là "bệnh viện Triều An là bệnh viện tư nhân đầu tiên được Bộ Y Tế công nhận “đa chuyên khoa sâu” và có quy mô lớn nhất Việt Nam." Được Bộ Y Tế công nhận mà, ổn đó bạn.


----------



## gaconlonton104 (22 Tháng ba 2016)

Em thì em thích mục Quan điểm. Thấy chị Shema tâm lý kinh khủng <3


----------



## trangdangPETA (22 Tháng ba 2016)

Của Shema, nhãn hàng uy tín về sữa vệ sinh phụ nữ đó. Với lại tư vấn là bác sỹ ở bv Triều An nên bạn cứ an tâm.


----------

